# Canon MP 240 all in one Probleme



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe einen Canon MP 240 All in One Gerät.

Und leider finde ich die CD nicht mehr, was aber dank der Canon Download seite kein problem ist.

PIXMA MP240

Nur wollte ich jetzt was Einscannen, aber es heisst immer das der Treibe nicht drauf wäre.
Der Drucker wird wohl erkannt, aber der Scanner treiber is nicht da.

Oder bin ich zu dumm?
Gibts da ne bestimme reihen folge um das alles so zu Installieren?

Hat wer ggf. ne Ahnung wo ich den Scanner treiber her bekomme?
Oder was ich wie machen muss?

Habe auch erst alles Installiert und dann den Drucker an gemacht.
Damals bei der Install. per CD kam immer ne Aufforderung ich solle den Drucker/Gerät Anschliessen.
Was aber hier nicht kommt!  Also läuft da was schief.

Need help...


----------



## bruderbethor (2. Januar 2013)

Ich habe selber einen MP520 und habe auch gerade ein paar Probleme, aber der Scanner läuft einwandfrei 

hast du es denn schon einmal mit dem Scannertreiber Treiber (PIXMA MP240) versucht ?

hoffe das bringt dich weiter.


----------



## Bandou (4. Januar 2013)

Welches Betriebsystem nutzt du und welchen Treiber hast du runtergeladen?


----------

